# Relocated Animals.



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

I know this is not about pigeons. But I have been quite busy over here lol.

I relocated a Opossum that was in a residential area (Arround a school).

And I took him to a nice field away from cars that has a creek.

As well I caught a snake too.


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

stach_n_flash said:


>


And just a couple pretty Pictures


----------



## Tilly (Feb 16, 2008)

It's always best to release Opossums after dark. They don't see very well in the light. For next time. I don't think it matters with snakes.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Good work, Michael! That's a pretty good sized possie! Is that white peacock one that you have? I just got in a peahen tonight.

Terry


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

No they are my stores I work for.

ANd thank you for the heads up. 

And very cool terry. We had a male peacock fly into our back yard a while ago. He was standing right in front of the chicken/pigeon coop wanting the food. 

Then the cats (Before my dog) came over and kept wanting to attack him. He flew off


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Nice lush release spot for your opposum!

Good to keep in mind (to release noctornal animals in 'their' morning).


----------



## Snowbird Sue (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi stach_n_flash, good job! What kind of snake was that? We have Pine and Gardener here in MI.. The Peacock was pretty too! I fed a Opossum for a few years. It came out at sundown, and enjoyed the offerings. They sure have an ugly face, don't they?  LOL! Anyway, you done real good!


----------

